# Gave baby one scoop too many?



## Kmx

Hi everyone. 
I'm really worried about what I've done to my baby. Basically hes been on 5 oz bottles so I usually put in 5 scoops. He's Been finishing quite a lot so I mentioned to OH about upping his bottles to 6oz therefore 6 scoops. I then changed my mind bcos he was only taking 4 and then one or two bottles he would take the full 5oz. So today oh made up a milk container for us to go out and make a bottle on the go. I hadn't told him about just staying on 5 oz ( forgot all about it and it's usually me that deals with bottles). So then later I make up the bottle and use the 6 scoops he put into the tub and only filled the bottle to 5oz. I didn't realise until I told oh he had finished another 5oz bottle then he said there were 6 scoops In there. I'm really worried this could be really bad for him. He fell asleep straight after and is still sleeping. Has been for roughly 45 mins. Should I call out of hours doctor or will he be ok?


----------



## apaton

He will be fine I used to do it all the time by accident xx


----------



## Kmx

Thanks that makes me feel a bit better lol


----------



## kaths101

He will be fine hun, Im sure people do it all the time and I expect I have when half asleep - its just not recommended to do it all the time and theres a warning on the tin as I expect people try and save money by putting less scoops in or thinking if they put more in - it will be thicker and baby will sleep.

Dont worry, it wont hurt this once :hugs: 
(Though if you are overly concerned or if LO is ill or anything unusual happens ring NHS direct / Medicom x


----------



## KayBea

he will be fine as it was a one off.. xx


----------



## Tor

As others have said a one off wont hurt its just if you did it on a regular basis thats when problems could happen, i bet most people have accidently added the odd extra scoop in the middle of the night without even knowing!


----------



## RebeccaG

Sure he will be fine! Similar thing happened to us. All that happened was LO seemed more windy than normal!


----------



## sequeena

I've done this too :dohh:


----------



## alienbabe4321

He'll be fine. I've got the point of losing count either because of tiredness or someone talking to me while i'm counting. I'm sure he's had the odd with too many or too few. The worst that can happen is a little constipation.


----------



## pinkjoelle

Ive done this too.... worse case senario he will have a harder time pooping for one day...

My oh talk to me while I prepare the milk and often lose count.... I made it a rule not to talk while milk making..lol


----------



## emyandpotato

I did this for about a month cos I'd put the scoops in before the water, not realising it has to be the other way round to measure it accurately :dohh: Anyway he was fine, don't worry!


----------



## goddess25

Your baby will be totally fine. The warnings are there on the container to try and stop moms from putting too little in the water. A lot of moms in a poverty stricken household try and make the formula tin last longer by using less which can cause water intoxication and obvioulsy poor weight gain. Too much will be fine as a one off.


----------



## Kmx

Thanks everyone. I noticed someone said Tht u must fill up with water first and then powder but I do the flask method where I pour boiling water in and then add formula and then fill the rest up with cool boiled water. I was told this was ok by health visitor. Do u think this is ok?


----------



## Tor

Kmx said:


> Thanks everyone. I noticed someone said Tht u must fill up with water first and then powder but I do the flask method where I pour boiling water in and then add formula and then fill the rest up with cool boiled water. I was told this was ok by health visitor. Do u think this is ok?

Do you premeasure the cooled boiled water? As if you mix the boiled water with formula first then top up with coiled water without measuring how much your putting in it wont be accurate as the powder that you have already added will make it seem like there is more water than there actually is in there, for example when i put 8 ounces water then my 8 scoops its more like 9 ounces.

Thats really hard to explain but hopefully you get what i mean!


----------



## Kmx

Thanks for that advice I'm gonna try that. Didnt even think of that x


----------

